# October Maxim Furry Drama



## powderhound (Sep 22, 2013)

Even for that magazine it's pretty stupid. I hadn't heard of half those terms either.

Anyone know who the proud suiter is?

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y246/CyrusGoldwing/IMG_20130921_175718_820.jpg


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 22, 2013)

Saw this over on Reddit. I might aswel post the reply here I made on there.



> Ughghghgh another one. Let's just let this one fade into obscurity hm? There is no point in freaking out over the lower third of a magazine which most people will forget about at the end of the day.
> Also, who is that fursuiter? I highly doubt any furry would let a photo be taken for this.... But then again looking at chewfox.........


I did get a reply to the question:



> The fursuiter is Arky, a German Sheppard from Seattle.


http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/1mtsht/oh_great_now_were_in_maxim/cccogw7


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

I stopped caring about the media portrayals a long time ago... by which I mean I never cared.


----------



## Troj (Sep 22, 2013)

My understanding is that Maxim's done this before, so it's business as usual.

Furries need to start writing articles on the weird sexual habits and fetishes of the people at Maxim et al.  Any sexual preference can be scrutinized with a cold, objective anthropologist's eye, after all, and made to sound strange and alien.

Maxim, for example, clearly has a "thing" for women's mammary glands. There needs to be some guide for communicating with the members of this teat-fetish community--so that outsiders need not be confused or intimidated by the in-groups strange coded references to "ta-tas" and "hooters"---and some exploration into the curious fact that the community has so many terms for said mammaries, despite their often-limited personal contact or experience with them.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 22, 2013)

Face palm. Oh yeah, I didn't recognize him without the goggles. He snowboards in his suit which shows up in vids from time to time. That's awesome. 

@Toby: Maximum GNAR points for a pic in Maxim. 800 point penalty if sober though.


----------



## Wither (Sep 22, 2013)

"Furversion"
I'm a furry and even I have never heard of that.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 22, 2013)

Wither said:


> "Furversion"
> I'm a furry and even I have never heard of that.


They got 2 of the 4 definitions wrong anyway.


----------



## Wither (Sep 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> They got 2 of the 4 definitions wrong anyway.



I like to imagine that the writers and editors for Maxim are furries and this is all a giant self loathing joke.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

What's so bad about this? These terms actually exist and there are plenty of furries who _are_ like that. 

I thought spoo was ejaculate, though.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

I find the thought of two dudes in fursuits screwing each other while seriously saying things like "graymuzzle", "paw off", and "spoo" absolutely hilarious.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought spoo was ejaculate, though.



You should write a letter to the editor. I'm sure they'll print it.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I thought spoo was ejaculate, though.




I'm gonna spoo... *I'M GONNA SPOO!!!*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

powderhound said:


> You should write a letter to the editor. I'm sure they'll print it.



I will write it in my own spoo in order to make the point. 

Honestly though I still don't understand why this is drama? Some furries are horny bastards...so?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I will write it in my own spoo in order to make the point.
> 
> Honestly though I still don't understand why this is drama? Some furries are horny bastards...so?



It's the same shit as bronies. If anyone outside of their secret club prints anything remotely "negative" (or points out the obvious) they must by law become as over-defensive as humanly possible.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Honestly though I still don't understand why this is drama? Some furries are horny bastards...so?



Ugh maybe this can lure more fursuit sex crazed Maxim readers to the fandom. Everyone is horny, furries just make it look bad.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I will write it in my own spoo in order to make the point.
> 
> Honestly though I still don't understand why this is drama? Some furries are horny bastards...so?



It's another instance where the media outlines the sexual aspect which leads people to generalize that _all_ furries are into this sort of thing. (Butthurt) People get upset because it reinforces the misconception that "furry" is a fetish and not a fandom.

C'mon man, haven't we been through this whole thing 1000 times before?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> it reinforces the misconception that "furry" is a fetish and not a fandom.



To be honest, I'm not sure I'd call it a misconception at this point.

Depends who gets asked, really.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 22, 2013)

lol someone is making up terms that us furfags don't even know about


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

You guys really didn't know these? 

x3


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure I'd call it a misconception at this point.
> 
> Depends who gets asked, really.



The misconception being that it's all about having sex in a fursuit. I should have been more specific.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 22, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Face palm. Oh yeah, I didn't recognize him without the goggles. He snowboards in his suit which shows up in vids from time to time. That's awesome.
> 
> @Toby: Maximum GNAR points for a pic in Maxim. 800 point penalty if sober though.


Looking at that pose he doesn't look sober haha. Know of any of the vids he's in?
Perhaps one day we'll have a fursuiter on the front of GQ?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 22, 2013)

Furry stereotypes are really stupid, you know that. And I'm personally sick of these types of stereotypes.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 22, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Looking at that pose he doesn't look sober haha. Know of any of the vids he's in?
> Perhaps one day we'll have a fursuiter on the front of GQ?


http://youtu.be/HN6grcowPXU
http://youtu.be/n6besP90PkM


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 22, 2013)

powderhound said:


> http://youtu.be/HN6grcowPXU
> http://youtu.be/n6besP90PkM


Well, GNAR points now officially instated. Arky has taken the lead.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You guys really didn't know these?
> 
> x3


The first two yes, but I'm pretty sure spoo doesn't mean what Maxim thinks it means. Which is kind of ironic.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Furry stereotypes are really stupid, you know that. And I'm personally sick of these types of stereotypes.



In every stereotype lies a hint of truth. And by hint I mean lots.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 22, 2013)

This is hilarious. It's just as true as it needs to be, and the sooner you people accept that the sooner you can laugh at it.


----------



## Troj (Sep 22, 2013)

I vote we start feeding imaginary words to the media, just to see what happens.

If they can't intuitively sort out what "spoo" means from context, "snert," "glingleberries," and "fargle" should keep them busy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2013)

I've never heard of "spoo" or "furversion."
I have seen the word  "spooge," though. I'm assuming it's connected to that.

I just think this magazine tidbit is funny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I've never heard of "spoo" or "furversion."
> I have seen the word  "spooge," though. I'm assuming it's connected to that.
> 
> I just think this magazine tidbit is funny.



I always thought spooge was the noun, spoo was the verb. Although they seem pretty interchangeable.



Troj said:


> I vote we start feeding imaginary words to the media, just to see what happens.
> 
> If they can't intuitively sort out what "spoo" means from context,  "snert," "glingleberries," and "fargle" should keep them busy.



It will fargle their glingleberries until they snert and then the next thing you know...spoo everywhere!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 22, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I always thought spooge was the noun, spoo was the verb. Although they seem pretty interchangeable.


That makes more sense, then.

Although the definitions they chose paint a pretty funny picture.

"Omigawd gurl, I ordered my furst fursuit from yiffs.net, and I am totally excited!"
"Omigawd no wai, gurl! SPOO!"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 22, 2013)

My friend showed me this today, I want to buy my own copy so I can cut that out and put it on my wall of hilarious furries of the media.  Red Rocket baby


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

This is silly.


----------



## Kanic (Sep 22, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Furry stereotypes are really stupid, you know that. And I'm personally sick of these types of stereotypes.



Don't let it bother you. Just have a good time


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Anyone know who the proud suiter is?
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y246/CyrusGoldwing/IMG_20130921_175718_820.jpg



I don't know him. 

But he's a hottie none the less.. ;o)


----------



## Kanic (Sep 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> I vote we start feeding imaginary words to the media, just to see what happens.
> 
> If they can't intuitively sort out what "spoo" means from context, "snert," "glingleberries," and "fargle" should keep them busy.



And murr


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 22, 2013)

Kanic said:


> And murr



I don't know, maybe we could make up positions and maneuvers. Like furfags performing the "lusty dingo" or the "thrusting hamster" or some nonsense.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 22, 2013)

Four words and they don't even mention "yiff". They know nothing about us.


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 22, 2013)

I am not sure but I think I am offended by the phrase gray muzzle... its mostly white!


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> In every stereotype lies a hint of truth. And by hint I mean lots.



Bullshit. The "furries" here just make the stereotypes seem more  true than they really are?



Kanic said:


> Don't let it bother you. Just have a good time



When furries are as ridiculed and slandered as they are, especially by so called "furries," as if being a furry is worse than being a nazi, of coarse it's going to bother me. I'm sick and tired of seeing the stereotypes, and I will always be sick and tired of it. Being insulted and offended is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I am not sure but I think I am offended by the phrase gray muzzle... its mostly white!


More like a grayish white.



BennyBunnycorn said:


> Bullshit. The "furries" here just make the stereotypes seem more  true than they really are?
> 
> 
> 
> When furries are as ridiculed and slandered as they are, especially by so called "furries," as if being a furry is worse than being a nazi, of coarse it's going to bother me. I'm sick and tired of seeing the stereotypes, and I will always be sick and tired of it. Being insulted and offended is nothing to laugh at.


You do realize that by this point, most flurries don't really care.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Sep 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's the same shit as bronies. If anyone outside of their secret club prints anything remotely "negative" (or points out the obvious) they must by law become as over-defensive as humanly possible.



Because, then we'll end up where the furries are, our art would be around 15% porn, that wouldn't end well. we need to keep it below that.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> You do realize that by this point, most flurries don't really care.



Also bullshit. In everywhere I go to involving furries, the absolute ONLY "furries" who have "gotten used to it" come here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Bullshit. The "furries" here just make the stereotypes seem more  true than they really are?
> 
> 
> 
> When furries are as ridiculed and slandered as they are, especially by so called "furries," as if being a furry is worse than being a nazi, of coarse it's going to bother me. I'm sick and tired of seeing the stereotypes, and I will always be sick and tired of it. Being insulted and offended is nothing to laugh at.



...The public doesn't actually care about furries, do they?



Midnight Gear said:


> Because, then we'll end up where the  furries are, our art would be around 15% porn, that wouldn't end well.  we need to keep it below that.



It's everybody's moral duty to produce 6 clean art pieces for every naughty piece?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...The public doesn't actually care about furries, do they?



You'd be surprised.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> You'd be surprised.



I think the general public probably thinks about furries as much as I think about Dungeons and Dragons fanatics, which is hardly at all. 

Also, the content in the OP really isn't worth anybody getting upset over. It's just some harmless fun, is it not?


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the general public probably thinks about furries as much as I think about Dungeons and Dragons fanatics, which is hardly at all.
> 
> Also, the content in the OP really isn't worth anybody getting upset over. It's just some harmless fun, is it not?



Again, you'd be surprised.

To some it may seem like harmless fun, but not for others.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> You'd be surprised.



No. No, we wouldn't. 

Furries are not the center of humanity. We're not important anywhere to anything. Nobody gives a _*SHIT*_ about us. Fucking seriously guys, not everything is about us, fucking dramatic bunch of fagtards. Ugh.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Again, you'd be surprised.
> 
> To some it may seem like harmless fun, but not for others.


I think to most it just harmless fun. You act like people go around persecuting furries just because


----------



## mapdark (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> The first two yes, but I'm pretty sure spoo doesn't mean what Maxim thinks it means. Which is kind of ironic.



God , the last time I heard the word SPOO was back in 2000.

And no , it totally doesn't mean what Maxim thinks it means. 
It is retard-speak for semen.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> I think to most it just harmless fun. You act like people go around persecuting furries just because



Because we matter, yo.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> I think to most it just harmless fun. You act like people go around persecuting furries just because



For some apparent reason, without furries the world is doomed to stop spinning on its axis and die.

Surprisingly, the persecution complex only exists with younger furries still in grade school and older people who haven't gotten out of that self-identity stage.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Wither said:


> No. No, we wouldn't.
> 
> Furries are not the center of humanity. We're not important anywhere to anything. Nobody gives a _*SHIT*_ about us. Fucking seriously guys, not everything is about us, fucking dramatic bunch of fagtards. Ugh.





Willow said:


> I think to most it just harmless fun. You act like people go around persecuting furries just because



I've said it once, I'll say it again. You'd be surprised. While furry hate isn't as bad as it used to be, it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Also bullshit. In everywhere I go to involving furries, the absolute ONLY "furries" who have "gotten used to it" come here.



Oh for fucks sake, pull your head out of your ass.  Ive been in the fandon for nearly 16 years now and have been going to cons for 10.  Most of the furry stereotypes are true in one way or another.  So please, just stop.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again. You'd be surprised. While furry hate isn't as bad as it used to be, it's still pretty bad.



That's not the fucking _point_. Jesus, the point is that no one cares. Not normal people, not other Internet fagdoms, not even us. For God sakes GET OVER IT.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 23, 2013)

Benny won't stop until he gets a medal for saving the fandom from nothing.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Benny won't stop until he gets a medal for saving the fandom from nothing.


He's doing a hell of a job fucking it right now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again. You'd be surprised. While furry hate isn't as bad as it used to be, it's still pretty bad.



If it bothers you so damn much go write Maxim a letter and stop bickering here.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh for fucks sake, pull your head out of your ass.  Ive been in the fandon for nearly 16 years now and have been going to cons for 10.  Most of the furry stereotypes are true in one way or another.  So please, just stop.



No, they're not. You guys are just trying to make it look that way. You know, you guys being furries and all that, and that's what furries do: They bitch and complain about furries 24/7 and try to make their lives and reputation even worse instead of actually trying to help them out.



Wither said:


> That's not the fucking _point_. Jesus, the  point is that no one cares. Not normal people, not other Internet  fagdoms, not even us. For God sakes GET OVER IT.



Actually, YOU are reversing the point. Truth is, people DO care. And frankly, this forum doesn't help.



Accretion said:


> Benny won't stop until he gets a medal for saving the fandom from nothing.



You mean trying to help out *real* furries from those who pretend to be ones?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> *real* furries



Could I ask for your definition of that?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Could I ask for your definition of that?



It's like "real otaku" though true fans of anime know better than to refer to themselves like that because they learned the fucking language XD

Then again maybe it's limited to Bears and Otters


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> No, they're not. You guys are just trying to make it look that way. You know, you guys being furries and all that, and that's what furries do: They bitch and complain about furries 24/7 and try to make their lives and reputation even worse instead of actually trying to help them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol wat. 
I literally can't take you seriously.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If it bothers you so damn much go write Maxim a letter and stop bickering here.



General advise: Don't smoke, don't use drugs, don't play catch with rattlesnakes and for f*cks sake don't suggest "BennyBunnycorn" write letters to Maxim.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Wither said:


> Lol wat.
> I literally can't take you seriously.



And he wonders why stereotypes exist. ....


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 23, 2013)

powderhound said:


> f*cks sake don't suggest "BennyBunnycorn" write letters to Maxim.


If anything, it'll do the opposite of what he would be trying to accomplish if he wrote the letter. XD


----------



## Recel (Sep 23, 2013)

powderhound said:


> General advise: Don't smoke, don't use drugs, don't play catch with rattlesnakes and for f*cks sake don't suggest "BennyBunnycorn" write letters to Maxim.



Why? That would be comedy gold!


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Could I ask for your definition of that?



You know, people who are actually into anthropomorphic animal characters. People who don't hate others for being furries, or automatically labels anything with anthro characters in them as shit (unless they're villains). People who don't try to feed into the stereotypes or even try to worsen them. People who actually ACT like they're in the fandom instead of acting like they are demons. People who don't use the term "furfag" regularly. People who don't automatically hate people just for saying that they're furries? You know, something like that? 

VERY FEW people here act like actual furries.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 23, 2013)

Recel said:


> Why? That would be comedy gold!


That's just it. Right now the comedy is gold. It has turned into an endless source of hilarity for those evolved with the piece. Everyone's laughing and thinks it was well worth the price of admission.

Fandom hate mail would change all that. This is not something to be taken seriously. Don't be a wet blanket.


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> You know, people who are actually into anthropomorphic animal characters. People who don't hate others for being furries, or automatically labels anything with anthro characters in them as shit (unless they're villains). People who don't try to feed into the stereotypes or even try to worsen them. People who actually ACT like they're in the fandom instead of acting like they are demons. People who don't use the term "furfag" regularly. People who don't automatically hate people just for saying that they're furries? You know, something like that?
> 
> VERY FEW people here act like actual furries.



Alright everyone, you heard Benny. 
We're not furries so let's pack up and head home.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I've said it once, I'll say it again. You'd be surprised. While furry hate isn't as bad as it used to be, it's still pretty bad.


Since when? Most people I know really don't care. 



BennyBunnycorn said:


> You know, people who are actually into anthropomorphic animal characters. People who don't hate others for being furries, or automatically labels anything with anthro characters in them as shit (unless they're villains). People who don't try to feed into the stereotypes or even try to worsen them. People who actually ACT like they're in the fandom instead of acting like they are demons. People who don't use the term "furfag" regularly. People who don't automatically hate people just for saying that they're furries? You know, something like that?


And I'll say again, most people are _joking_. And the fact that you fall for it every time doesn't really help get rid of the stereotype that furries have a giant persecution complex when you say something even slightly "offensive" about the fandom.


----------



## Recel (Sep 23, 2013)

powderhound said:


> That's just it. Right now the comedy is gold. It has turned into an endless source of hilarity for those evolved with the piece. Everyone's laughing and thinks it's awesome.
> 
> Fandom hate mail would change all that. This is not something to be taken seriously. Don't be a wet blanket.



No. Now, it's fun. Hate mails would make it comedy gold.
Well, not for most of the fandom maybe, but I would laugh my ass off if people started a big drama war about this.



BennyBunnycorn said:


> VERY FEW people here act like actual furries.



Now you're just making it sound like it's some kind of special interest group... NEWSFLASH: It's not. It's a hobby.
Bite the bait! Bite the bait! Bite the bait! :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> You know, people who are actually into anthropomorphic animal characters. People who don't hate others for being furries, or automatically labels anything with anthro characters in them as shit (unless they're villains). People who don't try to feed into the stereotypes or even try to worsen them. People who actually ACT like they're in the fandom instead of acting like they are demons. People who don't use the term "furfag" regularly. People who don't automatically hate people just for saying that they're furries? You know, something like that?
> 
> VERY FEW people here act like actual furries.



You'd find that the vast majority of people here, while they have varying levels of disdain for the fandom in general, they actually DO like non-human walking and talking characters.

Even though my profile is shitting /k/ from every orifice and I think of it as a fact that a huge part of the fandom acts unbearably retarded, you'll find that *I actually do like fuzzy animal people.* 

I go on FA/F daily and I look at furry art. I also talk to other people who happen to be into the same shit.

What more do I need?

Do I have to embrace this shit and make it a part of my daily life before I get the great honour of being called a furry?

If I'm not a furry due to that, then that's okay with me.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> Since when? Most people I know really don't care.
> 
> 
> And I'll say again, most people are _joking_. And the fact that you fall for it every time doesn't really help get rid of the stereotype that furries have a giant persecution complex when you say something even slightly "offensive" about the fandom.



Well I'm sorry, but making offensive rude comments and calling it "joking" is not my idea of a good time. And I'm not offended by that cause I'm a furry. I'm offended by it cause I strongly dislike people who make offensive and rude comments in general even as a joke. I actually don't like a lot of things: I don't like the N word even though I'm not black, I don't like it when vegetarians are demonized despite not being one myself. And to tell you the truth, I don't like it when French people are all classified as rude jerks, or when Muslims are all classified as terrorists, or other stereotypes, really.


----------



## Recel (Sep 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Do I have to embrace this shit and make it a part of my daily life before I get the great honour of being called a furry?



But... but... I thought you did... D: YOU LIED TO ME!

I'm officially requesting the removal of your honorary, limited edition furry community badge to be stripped from you, with all rights and privileges it came with, from the high council of Furridom republic!



BennyBunnycorn said:


> Well I'm sorry, but making offensive rude  comments and calling it "joking" is not my idea of a good time. And I'm  not offended by that cause I'm a furry. I'm offended by it cause I  strongly dislike people who make offensive and rude comments in general  even as a joke. I actually don't like a lot of things: I don't like the N  word even though I'm not black, I don't like it when vegetarians are  demonized despite not being one myself. And to tell you the truth, I  don't like it when French people are all classified as rude jerks, or  when Muslims are all classified as terrorists, or other stereotypes,  really.



Hooold up... hoooooold up...

So, you have things you get offended by because... you're a furry. Not because you have an identity, of your own, by god what which speak is that even! And if others don't get offended by the same things you do, they are not a furry?

One question: Who made you the king of furrys to decide who can be and cannot be a furry, and under what terms and conditions can you be a furry?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Recel said:


> But... but... I thought you did... D: YOU LIED TO ME!
> 
> I'm officially requesting the removal of your honorary, limited edition furry community badge to be stripped from you, with all rights and privileges it came with, from the high council of Furridom republic!



NNNNNNNNO YOU WILL NEVER TAKE MY PORN AWAY



BennyBunnycorn said:


> Well I'm sorry, but making offensive rude  comments and calling it "joking" is not my idea of a good time. And I'm  not offended by that cause I'm a furry. I'm offended by it cause I  strongly dislike people who make offensive and rude comments in general  even as a joke. I actually don't like a lot of things: I don't like the N  word even though I'm not black, I don't like it when vegetarians are  demonized despite not being one myself. And to tell you the truth, I  don't like it when French people are all classified as rude jerks, or  when Muslims are all classified as terrorists, or other stereotypes,  really.



You should probably get off the internet if that's the case.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> I strongly dislike people who make offensive and rude comments in general even as a joke.


So I bet you dislike the entire fucken internet, not to mention the world.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Accretion said:


> So I bet you dislike the entire fucken internet, not to mention the world.



Actually, not everyone is like that, let alone the whole internet or world.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

If you have a problem with the article write Maxim (and no I don't care if anyone else is upset about this suggestion). I said again to stop bickering about it in this thread.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Edit: Sigh nevermind.

Benny, if it bothers you THAT much, email Maxim.

We await the next article from them about furries.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you have a problem with the article write Maxim


I would say I don't get how someone could be that offended over a goofy article like this but then again I've seen people get offended over chicken wings before.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> I would say I don't get how someone could be that offended over a goofy article like this but then again I've seen people get offended over chicken wings before.



Yeah I agree, but I don't see the point in arguing with other users who's the "Furriest" via Sho'Nuff style. 

It just looks...ridiculous

[yt]Lnsg0jDbHk4[/yt]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If you have a problem with the article write Maxim (and no I don't care if anyone else is upset about this suggestion). I said again to stop bickering about it in this thread.



How could anyone be upset about such a suggestion? A follow-up article comprised of nothing but emails from butthurt furfags sounds hysterical.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How could anyone be upset about such a suggestion? A follow-up article comprised of nothing but emails from butthurt furfags sounds hysterical.



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-Furry-Drama?p=3540853&viewfull=1#post3540853


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

They also forgot habitual dogfucking, but ehh.. :V


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> We await the next article from them about furries.



"Based on the many letters we have received here at Maxim, the furry community seems to consist mainly of tryhards who get pissy at the slightest mention of them outside the internet. More to spoo on that on page 38."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> "Based on the many letters we have received here at Maxim, the furry community seems to consist mainly of tryhards who get pissy at the slightest mention of them outside the internet. More to spoo on that on page 38."



At least that way nobody can bitch about them being inaccurate


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2013)

When you're dealing with dudebros like Tosh, or the editors at Maxim, I find that the best approach is to say cool, calm, and non-defensive, and demonstrate that your sense of humor, irony, irreverence, and sarcasm is at least as strong as theirs (if not stronger) by proving that you know how take jokes, and know how to make jokes. 

If they so much as see you sniffle, or hear even the slightest whimper, they'll declare a field day. I'd actually rather prefer a reputation for being a sex pervert to a reputation for being a whiner or a crybaby.

Now, when you're dealing with businesses or companies, remember that money talks, and bullshit walks. If you can make the argument that a company or business is going to lose customers or lose money as a result of throwing some group under the bus, they'll typically snap to attention. I don't think many furries and furry allies subscribe to Maxim, so that song probably won't play here. 

When you're dealing with people who are attempting to be or to appear factual or informative, just a calm, cool, straight-up, non-defensive, critique of what they said will typically be sufficient.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

So, basically just do JACK SHIT about it? Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> So, basically just do JACK SHIT about it? Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.



Yes actually. We're a bunch of loosely connected idiots who occasionally talk about animal people. This is a silly "article" that is vaguely inaccurate definition-wise, but is otherwise not entirely untrue since I'm sorry to break it to you, the furry fandom is incredibly sexual. It may not be that for everyone sure but you cannot seriously deny that sex and porn doesn't play a substantial role. 

The only people who will actually remember this footnote are furfags and whining and screaming about someone talking about your secret club isn't going to do anyone any favors. Well except me because I find said screaming funny.


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> So, basically just do JACK SHIT about it? Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.


Benny..how old are you?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> So,* basically just do JACK SHIT about it?* Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.



Yup. It doesn't matter. 

This isn't a metaphor for some sort of moral decay in society. It's just a bit of mischief, and a very tame bit at that.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Yes actually. We're a bunch of loosely connected idiots who occasionally talk about animal people. This is a silly "article" that is vaguely inaccurate definition-wise, but is otherwise not entirely untrue since I'm sorry to break it to you, the furry fandom is incredibly sexual. It may not be that for everyone sure but you cannot seriously deny that sex and porn doesn't play a substantial role.
> 
> The only people who will actually remember this footnote are furfags and whining and screaming about someone talking about your secret club isn't going to do anyone any favors. Well except me because I find said screaming funny.



Would you SHUT UP! The fandom is NOT as sexual as ANY OF YOU make it out to be. Yes, there ARE furries out there who are into that, but in NO WAY are all furries into it. In fact, not even a majority. That's a myth said to us by biased sources that you're ALL buying into.

And please, for the love of all that is holy, *STOP USING THE TERM "FURFAG" IN EVERY FUCKING POST YOU MAKE!!! *Oh my god, I am sick and fucking tired of seeing that racist term in EVERY FUCKING POST that you make, and I've made this clear that the term offends me, yet you still continue to use it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> So, basically just do JACK SHIT about it? Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.



Oh yes, back in the day, kids were murdered because they were female and more dispensable, black people were slaves, and still have racial issues. People were killed for being homosexual, gay marriage wasn't a possibility, people murdered firstborns for political reasons, went to see executions with their kids, and even they participated in stoning and maiming people. 

So please give me some more bullshit how society is weak as it is now.



BennyBunnycorn said:


> Would you SHUT UP! The fandom is NOT as sexual as ANY OF YOU make it out to be. Yes, there ARE furries out there who are into that, but in NO WAY are all furries into it. In fact, not even a majority. That's a myth said to us by biased sources that you're ALL buying into.
> 
> And please, for the love of all that is holy, *STOP USING THE TERM "FURFAG" IN EVERY FUCKING POST YOU MAKE!!! *Oh my god, I am sick and fucking tired of seeing that racist term in EVERY FUCKING POST that you make, and I've made this clear that the term offends me, yet you still continue to use it.



Furries are not a race.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 23, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oh yes, back in the day, kids were murdered because they were female and more dispensable, black people were slaves, and still have racial issues. People were killed for being homosexual, gay marriage wasn't a possibility, people murdered firstborns for political reasons, went to see executions with their kids, and even they participated in stoning and maiming people.



And was that all stopped because people did nothing about it? No it was not.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> And was that all stopped because people did nothing about it? No it was not.



Actually since I did tell you several times not to continue bickering, consider yourself banned for a week. I said go write to Maxim if it bothers you so much.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> And was that all stopped because people did nothing about it? No it was not.



You're digging yourself a hole!


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> And was that all stopped because people did nothing about it? No it was not.



But if society were truly as weak as you say, these things would still be going on.

Edit: ha


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 23, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Would you SHUT UP! *The fandom is NOT as sexual as ANY OF YOU make it out to be.* Yes, there ARE furries out there who are into that, but in NO WAY are all furries into it. In fact, not even a majority. That's a myth said to us by biased sources that you're ALL buying into.


Here's a fragment of the stuff I found on the front page of FA within about literally 20 seconds. *NSFW* obviously.
1
2
3
This is from personal experience man, furries are horny bastards. You can either stop caring and accept it, or live in your own little idealized world where everything is some kind of battle with "evil trolls" or something.



BennyBunnycorn said:


> And please, for the love of all that is holy, *STOP USING THE TERM "FURFAG" IN EVERY FUCKING POST YOU MAKE!!! *Oh my god, I am sick and fucking tired of seeing thatracist term in EVERY FUCKING POST that you make, and I've made this clear that the term offends me, yet you still continue to use it.



Nope.

*EDIT: *Oh he was banned. Well that took way longer than I figured it would. I miss him now.


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2013)

You've got to pick your battles, and then be very strategic and deliberate in how you choose to fight them.

If, for example, you write a standard complaint letter to Maxim---a la, "as a member of the furry community, I am deeply hurt and offended by yada yada yada"---because of who _they_ are, they'll either toss it in the recycle bin, or worse, they'll use it to make fun of furries even _more.

_Furries already have a reputation for being easily-butthurt drama queens who cry all over the Interwebs about "fursecution," and people who enjoy teasing furries will use that old chestnut as an excuse to dismiss even legitimate critiques. 

In the case of Maxim, like I basically said before, unless you could somehow manage to be really funny or exceptionally clever, complaining to them in the usual way could actually make things WORSE, by letting them know that mocking furries will draw attention, attract controversy, and produce funny letters to the editor.

So, you try to channel your energy other places, and towards other people who might listen. You try to be a good furry ambassador to the rest of the world, and show people who you are through your actions. Over time, those who truly matter will notice, and those who don't matter--well, they still don't matter.


----------



## Azure (Sep 23, 2013)

spoo: an expression of excitement

where are they going with THAT?

people still read maxim? i though they'd run out of celebritits and dick jokes long ago


----------



## Wither (Sep 23, 2013)

My favorite part is the irony. 
Says we shouldn't be mean to others 
Says we're assholes and thinks he's the judge of what we can and can't like. Also raging. 

But back to Maxim: I laughed.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2013)

Even I have not heard of "furversion" or "spoo" used regularly if at all, and I've been around the fandom what, 17 years now?

Arky should feel ashamed of himself for exploiting himself for money and making some of us look bad. Let me bet some people are gonna get on his case simply because of this? Anyone remember the entire Chewfox incident a couple of years ago?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Arky should feel ashamed of himself for exploiting himself for money and *making some of us look bad.* Let me bet some people are gonna get on his case simply because of this? Anyone remember the entire Chewfox incident a couple of years ago?



The only people who should feel bad is if you think it really applies to you. It's just a hobby, he's not committing espionage. If he got money for the interview more power to him.


----------



## Troj (Sep 24, 2013)

Who says Arky intentionally sold anybody out? Increasingly, the media is developing a habit for just lazily scouring Google for any ol' image they think'll complement their story.

Well, and journalists and others have been known to misrepresent themselves in order to get that coveted soundbite or a photo.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2013)

I still am kinda laughing about it, Arshes...it is both ridiculous and amusing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2013)

I nearly shit myself laughing when bunnybitch said furfag was racist.  Oh my fuck that was golden.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 24, 2013)

What I'd like to know is what the fuck is going on in the article ABOVE the furry blurb. Something about hollowing out a pen, and adding a piece of wire? It sounds like they're talking about prison tattoos...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I nearly shit myself laughing when bunnybitch said furfag was racist.  Oh my fuck that was golden.



There are two terms for that kind of behavior; "Hero syndrome" and "martyr complex".

With the third bonus of the obvious "persecution delusion".

My solution? Therapy




Abbi Normal said:


> What I'd like to know is what the fuck is going on in the article ABOVE the furry blurb. Something about hollowing out a pen, and adding a piece of wire? It sounds like they're talking about prison tattoos...



I want to know where they got their definition for "spoo". It seems that the people who wrote this never jacked off before. :V


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are two terms for that kind of behavior; "Hero syndrome" and "martyr complex".
> 
> With the third bonus of the obvious "persecution delusion".
> 
> ...



God I love that song. You keep posting the best songs today


----------



## Jags (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like a hell of a day. On the left advice about cutting a breakfast burrito, Then you do....something with a party popper. Top it off by spending your evening Spooing with some furries.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 24, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> What I'd like to know is what the fuck is going on in the article ABOVE the furry blurb. Something about hollowing out a pen, and adding a piece of wire? It sounds like they're talking about prison tattoos...


I think it's talking about booby-trapping a pen to explode (party-popper style), to prevent/punish pen thieves or something. Maybe.


----------



## Verok (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone know what the hell is the red thing, he's holding?


----------



## Troj (Sep 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are two terms for that kind of behavior; "Hero syndrome" and "martyr complex".
> 
> With the third bonus of the obvious "persecution delusion".
> 
> My solution? Therapy



Great song.

Gaining some life perspective, a personal sense of accomplishment, and your own problems also tend to fix things, in my experience .

(And by "life perspective," I mean, you go out into the world, and you see how complex most problems are, and realize how little you as an individual can often do to solve them, and learn the hard way just how easy it is to make things worse.)


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 25, 2013)

"Engage with folks who dress up like animals for sexual pleasure without sounding like an idiot"? But everything they wrote is wrong! It's like they want me to sound like an idiot! ;__;


----------



## mapdark (Sep 25, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> You know, people who are actually into anthropomorphic animal characters. People who don't hate others for being furries, or automatically labels anything with anthro characters in them as shit (unless they're villains). People who don't try to feed into the stereotypes or even try to worsen them. People who actually ACT like they're in the fandom instead of acting like they are demons. People who don't use the term "furfag" regularly. People who don't automatically hate people just for saying that they're furries? You know, something like that?
> 
> VERY FEW people here act like actual furries.



Who made you an authority on the subject?

Fact is , I WISH some people's freaky behaviour would stop but that doesn't make them "FAKE furries"



			
				BennyBunnycorn said:
			
		

> So, basically just do JACK SHIT about it? Just allow them to talk bullshit and be offensive and do NOTHING about it? That's how society got as weak and despicable as it is. Because awful people are just allowed to get away with being awful people, and good men do NOTHING about it.



Dude , this is just a fucking fandom , we're not the freaking JEWS VS the Nazi party.You take this fandom WAAAAAYYYYY too seriously. Chill!

Also I know that you are banned and won't be able to respond , but DAMN! If you read this , just chill the fuck down!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 25, 2013)

No need to argue with someone who has been banned.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> No need to argue with someone who has been banned.



It pretty much looks like this when one continues an argument with a banned user.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It pretty much looks like this when one continues an argument with a banned user.



Why is Mark Wahlberg talking to a plant? Edit: Oh yeah I remember this movie now, Nevermind.

Anyway I really hope Benny still writes to Maxim though.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It pretty much looks like this when one continues an argument with a banned user.



Thanks for reminding me that The Happening was a thing that happened. I was _this close _to forgetting too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2013)

Verok said:


> Anyone know what the hell is the red thing, he's holding?


It's a rocket.  You know, red rocket? Slang for doggy wang.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It's a rocket.  You know, red rocket? Slang for doggy wang.


I wish I had a red rocket. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I wish I had a red rocket. :c



Be very careful what you wish for.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Be very careful what you wish for.



Then I wish for more beer!

Cause I need mroe :c


----------



## powderhound (Sep 25, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Arky should feel ashamed of himself for exploiting himself for money and making some of us look bad. Let me bet some people are gonna get on his case simply because of this? Anyone remember the entire Chewfox incident a couple of years ago?



What makes you think Arky had anything to do with it? They just pulled a pic off the net. Could have happened to anyone... but was kinda more likely for the suiter holding a red rocket between his legs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Then I wish for more beer!
> 
> Cause I need mroe :c


I just picked up a case of corona and a handful of Serrano chilies.  Spicy beer is best beer.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 26, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I think it's talking about booby-trapping a pen to explode (party-popper style), to prevent/punish pen thieves or something. Maybe.



So why is Maxim of all people so concerned about who steals your pen? It almost made more sense when it was about prison tattoos. I guess they can basically put any damn thing they fart out there, since I doubt people actually _read_ any part of that magazine. They could literally just be print "blahblahblag" over and over, in perfect assurance no one's looking at the pages they waste not using to print pictures of naked ladies.


----------

